# Max-4 Neoprene



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

I have this idea for a custom piece of waterfowl clothing, and accessory if you will. I was wondering if any of you out there knew where I could get my hands on some neoprene colored in Max-4.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll sell you my waders for $90. The neoprene is in great shape! They're only 2 years old. You can cut it up and do whatever you want with it!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Chaser said:


> I'll sell you my waders for $90. The neoprene is in great shape! They're only 2 years old. You can cut it up and do whatever you want with it!


I know what you do in those things! Keep away from Chaser's waders! J/K
They are in good shape, and a good buy.

As far as where to buy some........?


----------

